# what is 'pop'?



## Guest

i'm still pretty new to snowboarding and its terminologies but one word i keep coming across a lot is "pop." as in "my board still has a pretty good pop" or "my board's pop hasn't faded yet." can someone please explain to me what exactly pop is? or at least link me to a site that can explain what pop is? thanks soo much!


----------



## Guest

it's the spring of the board when you jump.

glossary of terms...

Snowboarding Dictionary - Snowboarding Terms and Definitions @ ABC-of-Snowboarding


----------



## sedition

Pop has two common uses:

First, and most common, is the amount of spring that board has when doing something like an ollie. A board with a lot of pop will be like a new rubber band. A board w/o much pop, will be like a very old rubber band. 

Second, pop can reffer to the boost you get when going off a jump. A jump that is totally flat will have less "pop" than a transition, or a flat jump that has a bit of a lip at the top of it.


----------



## Guest

pop = also good for seeing how your board will turn.. i like a poppy snappy board to POP from edge to edge


----------



## PaoloSmythe

technically speaking, pop is the capacity of a board to unload its elastic energy, acquired from loading up the longitundinal and torsional flex of the deck


----------



## Guest

thanks for all the definitions and that awesome website of snowboarding terms! a lot of things are clearer to me now, haha.


----------

